

Creating a Chat Bot - silentrob
https://medium.com/@rob_ellis/creating-a-chat-bot-42861e6a2acd

======
FranOntanaya
I don't think my Markov-chain log-powered IRC bot is ready for the prize.

    
    
        My name is Bill. What is your name?
        > Hi. :)
        How many letters are there in the name Bill?
        > ^
        Which is larger, an apple or a watermelon?
        > I'm human flavored.
        How much is 3 + 2?
        > 20%, was 17.5% till the last government
        What is my name?
        > You have to give up your native vowels and make vowels differently and so forth
        If John is taller than Mary, who is the shorter?
        > yeah, 5'9" is the US average
        If it were 3:15 AM now, what time would it be in 60 minutes?
        > I've never broke it
        My friend John likes to fish for trout. What does John like to fish for?
        > it's alright
        What number comes after seventeen?
        > bleh it semes to be mostly movie themes
        What is the name of my friend who fishes for trout?
        > Hello again.
        What whould I use to put a nail into a wall?
        > surely your school has a corner you can nap in
        What is the 3rd letter in the alphabet?
        > no, the bahraini internet is state-regulated and doesn't allow anything that's beyond something like tanktops
        What time is it now?
        > how are you?
        Congratulations, you didn't pass the exam.
        > thanks

~~~
silentrob
That is awesome.

------
tree_of_item
> I realized quickly that creating a Watson was only a secondary goal. I
> wanted to create something that seemed much more real - a system one could
> interact with, on a much more human level. Technically speaking, something
> that was Turing complete.

Turing complete? Really? This person seems to be confusing Turing completeness
with the "Turing test".

